# NAS (ZFSguru or FreeNAS) in a jail?



## ultrakomm (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi!

I'm wondering if anyone has had any success in running their NAS using either ZFSguru or FreeNAS in a FreeBSD jail? Is it at all possible? I'm currently in the process of configuring my own NAS and I'm looking for a good/safe/stable setup. 

Any response is greatly appreciated. 

Best regards,
ultra


----------

